# What are the hardest wyndham locations to book during prime times?



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey since this is a wyndham thread that all the great wyndham owners are jumping in on....

*[Moderator Note:* This post by the OP was originally found buried within another Wyndham Thread. When you have a question that is not on subject it is a good idea to start a new thread so that your post and the response do not get overlooked.*]
*

What are the hardest wyndham locations to book during prime times...Like, if you were buying wyndham today to rent, which are the most desirable...


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 7, 2011)

*15 years - anything we asked for we got*



Ridewithme38 said:


> Hey since this is a wyndham thread that all the great wyndham owners are jumping in on....
> 
> *[Moderator Note:* This post by the OP was originally found buried within another Wyndham Thread. When you have a question that is not on subject it is a good idea to start a new thread so that your post and the response do not get overlooked.*]
> 
> *What are the hardest wyndham locations to book during prime  times...Like, if you were buying wyndham today to rent, which are the  most desirable...



*
The* only ones that always seem to need the maximum plan ahead as well as ARP or wait list are the Myrtle Beach prime summer units. There may be a week or two at a few other resorts but in our experience we could get any Wyndham we desired at 10 months. It was never a problem. We were not VIP and our only ARP, never used, was at Kingsgate.  We stayed at all the top Wyndham resorts over 15 years - all in prime, non-school times (thankfully we are no longer tied to that limitation as of May this year so things will get even easier to reserve and we can take the risk of waiting for deep discounts).  

On the other hand we heard at virtually every Wyndham resort we stayed at that "you'll never get in here if you don't own here" - even at the older, remote and easily obtainable ones we got last minute for virtually nothing.  They use it as a standard sales gimmick but there is little to no truth to it (with the possible MB exception noted above). 

We reserved Presidential units, penthouses (Royal Vista) and all sizes of units virtually at will with our resale, 256,000 annual points. We banked, pooled, rented and traded as best we could and feel we got great value out. At the end we easily (admittedly SLOWLY due to Wyndham hold ups) sold our points to a great buyer who has already emailed to say how much they are enjoying them.  So I wouldn't worry about availability but would learn to maximize the value every way you possibly can.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a couple Im not going to tell you about because I dont want the competition, but here are a few that I think would be good rentals:

Bike Week at Daytona Beach
Christmas at Disney
Presidents Day at Bently Brook
in 2013, Super Bowl in New Orleans
Snow Bird season (Feb) at the South Florida Beaches
Cherry Blossom time in Washington DC


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Superbowl isn't an easy rent*



ronparise said:


> I have a couple Im not going to tell you about because I dont want the competition, but here are a few that I think would be good rentals:
> 
> 
> in 2013, Super Bowl in New Orleans



Superbowl week timeshares can be incredibly tough to rent. I got to attend the 1996 SB in NO as I had reserved the week with rental as my goal and ended up without an offer even equal to the annual fee. There just is too little time between when the teams to go are known & the attendees don't look for timeshares or get packages that include lodging.

I'm not complaining - I enjoyed that Superbowl greatly (even got to be in the press box at half time as my nosebleed seat at the top of the superdome was literally in front of a giant spotlight that they said could start my hair on fire due to the intense heat! So they invited me into the press box to clear my seat for the halftime show. Memorable for sure. 

Then in 1999 I snagged a timeshare on the beach (VERY nice location - so so timeshare quality) in Miami for THAT Superbowl for $300 for the week. They also had had no luck trying to rent it so I made an offer as I was in South Florida at the time anyway.  Far tougher getting a SB ticket than a cheap timeshare rental in the SB city.  If you plan to grab a timeshare to rent for the superbowl be prepared to have to use it.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 7, 2011)

Re the superbowl

Thanks John...Empirical evidence always trumps theoretical


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 7, 2011)

Alexandria during the summer months.
Steamboat Springs during New Years week.
Dawn


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 7, 2011)

Bentley Brook: Week after Christmas through New Years Day (week 52)
Bentley Brook: Presidents Week (usually week 7)
From my experience you almost have to ARP the two above weeks....not sure if you can get them at exactly 10 months at 7AM

The Newport RI resorts were all originally sold as fixed and floating weeks and not enough of the prime summer weeks (26-24) get into the Wyndham Points system to make them readily bookable with points


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 7, 2011)

Another one is Thanksgiving week at Glacier canyon. Points chart lists it as Quiet season but a very popular week to go since the kids are out of school.

Jason


----------



## Don (Mar 8, 2011)

bccash63 said:


> Alexandria during the summer months.



We tried to rent out Nat. Harbour (1 bdr. deluxe w/balcony) 7/4 week last year and ended up canceling the contract just before the drop dead date to get our points back.

I would add Panhandle or South FL beaches during Spring Break.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 8, 2011)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Another one is Thanksgiving week at Glacier canyon. Points chart lists it as Quiet season but a very popular week to go since the kids are out of school.
> 
> Jason



And the points required is low also (for Quiet season bookings).


----------



## levatino (Mar 8, 2011)

I would add Rhode Island during Summer.


----------



## roset (Mar 12, 2011)

*What about West*

Most of these posts seem to be about the East.  I live in the West (Southern California) and have found so many places here impossible to access in July and August.  I was really wondering about how hard it is to exchange into Oceanside, CA pier and Windham at Waikiki beach walk.


----------



## learnalot (Mar 12, 2011)

roset said:


> Most of these posts seem to be about the East.  I live in the West (Southern California) and have found so many places here impossible to access in July and August.  I was really wondering about how hard it is to exchange into Oceanside, CA pier and Windham at Waikiki beach walk.



First of all, Wyndham has a much stronger presence on the East Coast than the West Coast.  Also, just to clarify I think this thread was dealing more with places that are difficult to book even internally (Wyndham owners booking with Wyndham) during prime time.  But, to answer your question it would be difficult to exchange into them through RCI, especially in Prime season, since most units will be booked internally by Wyndham owners.   I have seen Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk and Oceanside show up occasionally in RCI, but not often and probably not in prime season.  You might get lucky with an ongoing search, though.


----------



## roset (Mar 12, 2011)

I was asking about an internal Wyndham booking, not RCI.  Sorry if I was not clear.  I wanted to know if it was difficult to book into one of these resorts without the benefit of the advanced booking window of 13 months.  In other words, does one really need to own at one of these specific resorts to actually get a large unit during July or August?


----------



## learnalot (Mar 12, 2011)

roset said:


> I was asking about an internal Wyndham booking, not RCI.  Sorry if I was not clear.  I wanted to know if it was difficult to book into one of these resorts without the benefit of the advanced booking window of 13 months.  In other words, does one really need to own at one of these specific resorts to actually get a large unit during July or August?



Sorry.  You said exchange, so that's why I thought you meant RCI.  I think that Oceanside in July and August is tough, even internally if you don't have ARP.  I have seen Waikiki Beach Walk available July and August in the regular booking window.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think the general consensus on this board is unless its a "special week" most things can be gotten at 10 months out. Now when it is said 10 months out that means the exact day 10 months out at open being 7 am  Est or 4 am PST. So some of the places that book up fast don't necessarily do it in ARP but there may be alot of other people trying to get those units as soon as they can. 

Jason


----------



## Don (Mar 14, 2011)

roset said:


> Most of these posts seem to be about the East.  I live in the West (Southern California) and have found so many places here impossible to access in July and August.  I was really wondering about how hard it is to exchange into Oceanside, CA pier and Windham at Waikiki beach walk.


Also, up until this first post of yours, the poster who was farthest west was from Wisconsin.  People travel for vacations, but most of their experiences will be closer to home. That is why their best info to answer your question was the eastern ones.


----------

